
Ben Tilly: Effective A/B Testing - prakash
http://elem.com/~btilly/effective-ab-testing/
======
gojomo
I presume this is the same btilly with the recent great story about
random/spaced repetition in teaching.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=818367> )

The combination triggers the thought: what if online teaching used A/B
testing, to continually optimize not for conversions/revenue but for
retention/mastery?

~~~
prakash
yes, it's btilly.

------
jhancock
Do any of the analytics tools like mixpanel offer build in management tools
and reporting on processes as outlined in this tutorial?

